# Meldahl Clean Up Sat. 1/5/08



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Meldahl clean up, set w/Billy Gaul of the USCOE, for Sat. 1/5.08.
Let's meet at 10am, I'll bring a pot of chili.
THIS IS THE KY SIDE PARKING LOT off Ky 8.
Take KY 9 off I-275 (KY 9 is AA Highway) east for approx. 30 miles, take rt. 2028 to the left 1/2 mile to rt. 8, (Rt. 2028 is about 4 miles past the Marathon station where the AA goes from 4 lane to 2wtruck lane) right about 1.5 miles, the entrance to the Dam will sneak up on you be looking. (entrance is on left just past house on right)
If the weather is just terrible we'll reschedule for following weekend.
PM me with any questions.
Thanks for your help!
LMJ


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

That will work out perfect for me, I normally work saturdays but that one I am off. Looking forward to helping out and meeting more of you all!

Tom


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Glad you can make it, Tom, are you the guy that caught the 16.5# wiper last spring? 
LMJ


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

That would be me Jeff, that one was a monster, wish I had a real scale to weigh him on besides a boga, hoping for a bigger one this next year. Hope we have a good turnout! This got me thinking if everytime I went down there fishing i picked up 1 bag of trash it would make a little difference (or a big one) depending on how much I fish  Hope the wx holds for us!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, I'd like to see one as big, if not bigger!  That's a biggun! 
As for Wx, a lot can change in a couple weeks.......
LMJ


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll have to check and see if the wife is working. If she isn't I should be able to go. I know Salmonid and I knew a couple folks who wanted to go w/ us if we went.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm leaning toward cancelling tomorrow's cleanup, low thirties w/mixed precipt turning to all rain, wind 12mph +/-. I've fished in that, but don't relish wet trash, heavy wet bags of trash, no shelter, etc.
I'm going to contact Bill Gaul from the dam. See what impact cancelling at this point will have on their cooperation for future re-schedule.
Please watch this thread today for final details.......
Thanks
LMJ


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Please let us know asap, if you can. I was suspose to meet Salmonid and 4 others at the Dayton Mall around 6AM.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, talked to Bill Gaul, it messes him up if we don't show up and do a little something, so I'm going to be there, 10am, full rain gear! He'll take us on a tour of the lock and dam afterwards, we can cross over in Augusta on the ferry, $5 a car load I think.
H2O, Salmonid, come one come all! 
I was punking out thinking no one would come in the rain, but let's do it!
I have a box of xlg latex gloves to put on over gloves, should help some.
Anything like buckets, stick w/nail, trash gripper, you can bring will save your back and cold hands!
See you there!
LMJ


----------



## Fin Hunter (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm going to try to make there in the morning to help out, anyone on the West
side of Cincy who wants to ride, send me a PM with your phone # and I'll try my best to hook up with you in the morning. I'll check my PM's tonight, I'm off to work now.


----------



## stumbo (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey LMJ, My better half and I will be there around 10. I don't know how..I talked her into picking up trash!!!????. I hope you don't mind a lady present. She fishes quite abit with me...mostly skunking me..
Looking forward to meeting you and others.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey come one come all, Stumbo, I'm family friendly, so it'll be a PG event as far as I'm concerned! 
Fin Hunter, that's a great offer, I'll have an empty seat as well, coming out of the East Side Mariemont/Newtown area, 325-2098 cell or PM, I'll be leaving around 9am to get there around 10.
Looks like we'll have a great crowd, won't take long to clean it up!
LMJ


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LMJ, Mellon and myself and one of my Fly fishing buddies ( Mike Wolford) will be there, see you then!

Salmonid


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

LMJ, I have to work but I'll donate some contractor trash bags if you can make it by the store before you leave. Heavy duty black plastic kind. I will also throw in a case or two of water or pop and chips or something. Let me know if you or someone else can get by the shop and I will get it together. Sorry I cant get there myself. Great job getting it together. I would love to take the tour of dam. Sorry for the last minute offer but I have been away from the boards for awhile. S


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Steve your on! I'll be there around 830, thanks for the offer!
Be great to see you again.
LMJ


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like the weather is going to be able to cooperate with you guys. Hats off for putting this together. Doesn't look like I'm going to be able to make it, but have fun!


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

My son, Quinn and I will try to make it as well.

spiff (chris)


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LMJ, we now have 4 coming down from Dayton, see you in a few hours!

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Whatever..... I'm going back to bed!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Salmonid, H2Omelon, you guys are warriors!
Not even 5am and you're on the way, try to have the bags arranged in rows when we get there, I'm a little OCD and like things orderly...... 
See you there!
LMJ


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry fellas, had famliy duties to take care off. full time grandpa,


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure some pics will be posted soon. Good to meet everyone today.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Doh, thought you guys we're having it on Sunday!!


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

There was a real nice turnout today despite some rain. It was great meeting everyone and swapping fish stories. Thanks for lunch Jeff and for getting everything together for the cleanup, we really made a difference. I look forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

ATTN:All you guys, PM your full name and address, I'll forward to the Corp and they want to send a thank you note to you individually.

WOW!
I am blessed to know you guys from OGF, what a turnout!
I want to try to thank everyone, please forgive me if I don't get every name:
Steve/SevenX for donating pop, water and ice.
Mark/Salmonid for the box of chips, and bringing 3 other OGF'ers from Dayton: H2OMelon, Joel and Mike Wolford.
Tom from Maysville, Cory/Cordon from Loveland, Chris/Spiff and his son from Loveland, Bob from the Eastfork area (Bob isn't on OGF, but heard of the clean up and came out, THANKS!), Steve/Stumbo and his wife Anne, all the way from near Huntington, WV!, Fin Hunter from the West Side Cincinnati. 
Bill Gaul, with the US Corps of Engineers, 
Thanks to you all, man, it looks 1000000000000000000000X better!
Here's just a few of the pics, we took a tour of the dam and lock later, thanks Bill for the ferry passes and the tour.

I'd say we bagged ???? 50 bags of trash? Two truck loads total, couple gas tanks, 10-12 tires, some unmentionable stuff as well as bottles, plastic, glass, fishing poles, everything baby but the baby, thank God!, and the majority of it was thrown over the barriers from the parking lot.
As Chris/Spiff put it so well, its nice to know at least 14 folks still give a shuckydarn! ;0) (You'll have to contact Chris to get the exact quote) 

I know there were a lot of others here on OGF in the area that wanted to pitch in, and I appreciate the fact that all of us have other commitments that make it hard to do this at the same time. Also, keep TC1's dad in your prayers, he's very ill and can use all our prayers.



LMJ


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

This is the monitor in the Lockmaster's office, this is how well they SEE YOU when you are on the KY side fishing. Bill Gaul can see turkeys on KY 8 at the end of the entrance road. Hopefully this will keep the bad guys at bay, I've heard horror stories about tackle stolen, cars broken into, etc.



Here's Bill Gaul from the Corps, your tax dollars at work! Thanks again, Bill!



Chris and his son, working on the Eagle Scout badge!, Spiffy!



Joel and Mike Wolford


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Here are 2 more photos showing only the 1st load of trash!!!! I think the Lock guy was a little suprised at how much trash we piled up over there, that place was as bad as any place I ever fished!!

Nice job pulling this together LMJ, the strong showing shows you are a true leader for such opportunities. ( bribing with food also helps  )

The other gentlemens name was Mike Wolford and Joel has never been to the OGF site so he will be checking it out soon Im sure.

I commend all who gave a shuckydarn and endured the drizling rain and warm shine of companionship.

Here are the only 2 pics I took. And that full size truck is loaded to the hilt!
Until next time, may the fish gods shine in your favor for giving a little back to mother nature.



















Salmonid


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's the second load, Bill Gaul gave us ferry passes to cross over and tour the dam:







Here's Anne, Steve and Bob.



Here's another shot of the 2nd load, Bill Gaul, He was overwhelmed with the mess on the KY side, and I'm sure he's overwhelmed with all you guys and gals coming out to help, we had it clean in just a couple hours!
Again, send me your name and address so I can forward it to the Corp.
LMJ


----------



## FlyAddict (Jan 5, 2008)

Jeff,

Told you I would check it out and post on here today! Mark was telling me about this site on the way down to KY. It's a little different then MVFF's forum, so bear with me while I set things up and get used to it! Had a great time meeting you guys and giving a hand cleaning up.

Joel Cain


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Joel, let me be the first to welcome you to OGF!
Thanks again for coming down, I appreciate your help today.
Look forward to seeing you all from Dayton again, maybe WWD!
God Bless
LMJ


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome to the board Joel, good meeting you today come on down this spring for :B


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey there Joel, glad to see ya.
Bryan


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you guys manage to get any fishing in?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I made a choice not to bring fishing stuff so I wouldn't get lost down near the river ! 
Some of the guys did put some time in, the sauger were being very stingy and picky from what I heard, live minners were one of the keys.

LMJ


----------



## FlyAddict (Jan 5, 2008)

I didn't, I took the flyrod down to try my luck at catching some skipjack's. It was my first time on the Ohio- can't wait to hit it again for some rod bending action. I live up here near Kiser Lake- won't be much action there until ice over or spring thaw...

Joel


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Water levels were fine but the color was horrible, only a few inches of visabiliy and the 4 of us, 2 fly guys and 2 spinning couldnt find a bite all morning. A few saugers were taken by folks tipping jigs wth minnows but that was it, no skippies, no whites, nada. Of course we naturally were there for the cleanup and fishing was secondary... or vice versa, .. 

Salmonid


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job on the clean up guys. As an outdoorsman, thanks for taking the time, I really appreciate it.


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

The cleanup was excellent. It was really nice to be able to see some of the people who's names I have read these past couple of years. More importantly, it was nice to see some adults who cared enough to give some of their time to clean up something they care about. My son was there and he got to see that. I owe all of you for that.

Good times...not nearly as good as fishing of course, but all things in time. I'm still working on being good so that when spring time comes I can maybe be lucky...(you have to be good a long time before you can be lucky..or so they say).

Here's a pic from the event...figuring out how to sent 51 to jeff for distribution....they're big.

Thanks guys (and girl).

later.

spiff


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Now that's a picture, Chris! 
I saw your pm, haven't read it yet, posting on seeinstripes about the clean up.
Man the quality is great!
I'm glad for you and your son, you're right, just watch the news and there seems to be few adults, and young men your son's age that give a flippin stick about much of anything.
That's why I'm dedicated to Christ and thankful for what he's done for me, so with that I am prompted to give a little to others as well as myself! 
God Bless
LMJ


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great job guys! Thanks for everything!


----------

